# Will final year internship be counted for ACS assessment?



## abhisheksha (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi, I graduated in May 2014, I interned at a company from Jan 2014 to May 2014 and started working full time from Jul 2014 at the same company that I interned.

What should my ACS experience look like? Should I declare the internship months? Will they be considered for result of the skill assessment, as I know they are valid for the job code that I would be applying for.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Paid and full time internship work may be considered if it was not part of a qualification.

Related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1303018-acs-skill-assessment-problem.html*


----------



## abhisheksha (Jul 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Paid and full time internship work may be considered if it was not part of a qualification.
> 
> Related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1303018-acs-skill-assessment-problem.html*


Thanks for the link, so the short answer would be no, since I did not receive my qualification when I had begun interning. However, do you think I should declare it if it was not considered anyhow?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, sure declare it but make separate employment entries so as to clearly distinguish between internship work and permanent employment.


----------

